# Possible to alter shoulder width?



## Chief (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi guys, first time poster (long time lurker).

I have a woollen coat which I am particularly fond of. Given that Summer is just around the corner and it won't be getting a lot of wear, I was thinking about having it tailored.

The real problem I have with the coat is that the shoulders are slightly too wide and the sleeves slightly too long. Is it possible to have the shoulders narrowed (and obviously the sleeves shortened at the same time)?

If so, can anyone recommend a decent tailor in London who doesn't cost the Earth?


----------



## ChicagoMediaMan-27 (Feb 23, 2008)

It's extremely difficult and costly to alter the shoulders, but some on here say it can be done. Even those people will tell you that you can only make minor alterations. It's a lot easier to just buy a coat that fits you in the shoulders and make alterations elsewhere that are more easy to alter.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Chief said:


> Hi guys, first time poster (long time lurker).
> 
> I have a woollen coat which I am particularly fond of. Given that Summer is just around the corner and it won't be getting a lot of wear, I was thinking about having it tailored.
> 
> ...


Yes, it is possible to alter the shoulders of a coat/jacket. However, it is my understanding that this type of alteration is a major change, costs a good bit, and does not always produce a completely satisfactory result. If you search for the subject here, I expect you will find some threads on it. 

It sounds like the candidate is a topcoat, overcoat, or greatcoat, yes? If so, then I suggest when evaluating the fit you be sure to wear the maximum amount of clothing underneath it that would be worn in the conditions for which it was designed. This will help ensure that you do not end up with a coat that is too small after it is altered. 

I am afraid I do not have much to offer regarding good alteration tailors in London, England, although I can suggest several to avoid in my neighborhood...


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

why is it so costly? because this alteration takes a great deal of working time. 
each tailor has set the price per hour that he feels he is worth. 

check the price list at your car dealer. i haven't seen any for less than 100.00 per hour.
naturally the mechanic's wage is less than that, but that's the price you pay. 

consider, tailors work rather cheap.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

a tailor said:


> consider, tailors work rather cheap.


Well, the good ones, anyway. The bad ones are terrifically expensive.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

a tailor said:


> why is it so costly? because this alteration takes a great deal of working time.
> each tailor has set the price per hour that he feels he is worth.
> 
> check the price list at your car dealer. i haven't seen any for less than 100.00 per hour.
> ...


It was not my intention to refute this or otherwise cast aspersions. Of course, because the alteration is more complex, it requires a higher level of skill and more time to complete and thus costs more.


----------



## Naive. Jr. (Dec 4, 2008)

*Breadth or Width? of Shoulders in Jacket size*

This problem of RTW - that a size is cut too wide in the shoulders - seems insurmountable. Bookster claims their jackets are narrower in the shoulders than usual. I was told the measurement term for this is from shoulder crown to shoulder crown or more exactly point to point.


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

Totally possible. I recommend Khan (KS tailoring) on Savile Row: 75 quid but he doesn't fool around.


----------



## Timeless Fashion (Apr 12, 2009)

I would say shoulder width alteration is possible, but not as simple as shortening the sleeves. A sub-par tailor can ruin your jacket while trying to alter the shoulder width.


----------



## chava (Mar 17, 2009)

*shoulders*

If you work out with enough weights, you can grow into them.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

You need to have a tailor look at it. You did not specify if it was an overcoat and if so , whether it has set in or ragland sleeves. The advice you have been getting that its very expensive is based I believe in having a suit jacket altered. I was just quoted 300.00 for this alteration the other day by a full time tailor....on a suit coat.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I think it's a high-risk, low-reward alteration: In other words, it will cost a lot, and with a strong inherent likelihood that it won't work out very well. On balance, then, I wouldn't try it.

When I'm trying on suit or sports jackets, the critical element is the fit around the upper back/shoulder/upper sleeve area, precisely because alterations in that area are so prohibitively tricky.


----------



## Chief (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies. Yes, it is an overcoat I am referring to.

The real problem I have with clothes is that I'm a 36-37" chest. Stores either don't stock a 36", never stock inbetween sizes or the 38" (which is what my coat is) comes up too big. As was mentioned, being a coat it has to go over other clothes i.e. a suit. It fits pretty much perfectly in the body but the shoulders aren't quite right.

I will check out Khan, thanks David Reeves, though I'm unsure if it bothers me enough to pay £75.


----------



## paul winston (Jun 3, 2006)

Narrowing the shoulders on an overcoat/topcoat is easily accomplished by a skilled tailor. It is costly because it takes significant time to do the alteration. When we do that alteration we do it in steps- a basted fitting followed by finishing if no further adjustment is necessary after the basted fitting. The sleeves will shorten when the shoulders are narrowed. The sleeve length should be evaluated after the shoulder alteration is completed.
Paul Winston
Winston Tailors
www.chipp2.com


----------



## phillytrad (Feb 20, 2016)

I have a polo coat that is a bit wide in the shoulders. If i take it to my tailor, what should I expect him to ask if he's going to do it right, a la the way you've described below?



paul winston said:


> Narrowing the shoulders on an overcoat/topcoat is easily accomplished by a skilled tailor. It is costly because it takes significant time to do the alteration. When we do that alteration we do it in steps- a basted fitting followed by finishing if no further adjustment is necessary after the basted fitting. The sleeves will shorten when the shoulders are narrowed. The sleeve length should be evaluated after the shoulder alteration is completed.
> Paul Winston
> Winston Tailors
> www.chipp2.com


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Philly, this thread is eight years old. I suspect that if you want a decent answer to your question you should ask Mr. Winston directly or just go to two or three local tailors and ask them.


----------



## tda003 (Aug 16, 2009)

As others have said, shoulders can be narrowed. The reason that it's so costly is that the sleeves are removed and material cut away and the arm holes adjusted and the sleeves re-hung. It takes a very good tailor to do this well and if it is not done well, the coat is ruined.

It's another reason that jackets with surgeon's cuffs are not necessarily a good buy on eBay, depending on the sleeve length.

I don't know how much you already have invested in this coat, but at some point, the monetary investment can exceed its value.

David Reeves recommended a Savile row tailor. Are you from the UK? If so, I expect that any number of shops there could also recommend a good tailor.


----------

